# need penn 4/0 help



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i have a 9 month old 4/0 and it started acting up so i oiled it and it worked. but when we were out getting our limit of snapper the other day it quit going into freespool. like if you hold it as close to freespool as it can get it will drop but you can hear some gears clanking. just wanted to know it its a quick fix or if i should just take it to hot spots?


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

TAKE IT TO HOT SPOTS!!!! Chris is the 4/0 god. Watching him work on that thing was really cool!!! I swear he had mine put back together in nothing flat and it works great!!! I highly recomend HOT SPOTS, there are just to many damn parts in those things for me to deal with....


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

If you're handy at all this guy pretty much walks you through what you need to do step by step with pictures. 

<U>http://alantani.com/index.php#3</U>http://alantani.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=9634kftjokkvbhr12l8n4ok455&board=8.0


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I second contacting alantani. He is the reel guru.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey buddy sounds like you have over fished your reel. A lot of bottom snags and a locked down drag will do that, also when trolling if you use the lever to stop the line, that causes premature wear.


----------

